# Sleeping



## smarch (Aug 31, 2012)

How do your tortoises sleep? I thought they slept retracted in their shell but Franklin's seem to have changed my thought, he likes to sleep with his head sticking out far resting on his log or food dish! Does anyone elses tortoise do this? He's a Russian (WC) just cuz you'll probably be wondering


----------



## mctlong (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww, I'd love to see a picture of that. 

If my Russian falls asleep outside of his burrow during the day, its usually with his legs and head hanging out sunning himself. 
When he's in his burrow, he'll nuzzle into the dirt and half-burry himself with this feet and legs pulled into his shell.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 31, 2012)

smarch said:


> How do your tortoises sleep? I thought they slept retracted in their shell but Franklin's seem to have changed my thought, he likes to sleep with his head sticking out far resting on his log or food dish! Does anyone elses tortoise do this? He's a Russian (WC) just cuz you'll probably be wondering



I dont know and cant see because he's always tucked into his hole in his hide. Interesting thread though and would like to read what others say  (mines a red 
foot)


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 31, 2012)

My 2 tend to sleep in their shells tucked up in a corner, slightly nuzzled into their soil on a night, but if they're outside (when there is some sun) or under their light then they tend to have head & legs all flopped out, so much so I though they were dead  the first time I saw it. My 2 are Greek


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never seen my RF asleep. Ever! They go into their hide and even when I try to sneak a peak they're awake. I would love one pic


----------



## smarch (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll have to see if I have any good ones, and I also caught him sleeping head first in his water bowl (his old one cuz it was too small) I know I have a good one of that, I was convinced he was dead  and I would love to hear many answers, just because every tortoise has a special unique personality


----------



## smarch (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Mjdeisher (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine always has his back legs completely stretched out. Even if his front half is buried. The first few days i had him i thought there was something wrong but nope, he just stretches his back legs, even during his soak. He's an ibera Greek.


----------



## SailingMystic (Aug 31, 2012)

Both my Russian and my box turtle stretch out as much as they can-- legs completely out  !! They do this inside more than outside. Outside they burrow at night but still have their little butts sticking out. I can see them in their hides. Little elephant butts


----------



## smarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Well now I'm knowing Franklin's not weird everyone's different. We should all try to catch pictures  not to compare or compete just to appreciate how unique everyone's little tortoise is! I'll get my Franklin tommorow if he's spread out  happy phototaking!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Sep 1, 2012)

My RF Tyrone, sleeps all spread out! Sometimes during the day he will sleep on a rock I have in his enclosure and let his legs and head dangle, the first time I saw him like this I thought he was dead.. He did not like being woke up and man handled by a worried mom! Sometimes he pulls his head in. I will try to take pictures! This should be cute to see everyone's sleeping torts!


----------



## laney (Sep 1, 2012)

Harley my 15month Russian usually sleeps in his shell but the new 5month Russian sleeps like a starfish


----------



## Mjdeisher (Sep 1, 2012)

How Paul sleeps! Back legs stretched out!

View attachment 27393


----------



## Laurie (Sep 1, 2012)

When I first brought brains home, I found him sleeping like this! Scared the heck out of me!!






Tootsie roll





Tank doesn't sleep in the open


----------



## smarch (Sep 1, 2012)

They're so precious  especially when sleeping! 
This one was right after I got him, I'd seen him sleeping with his head pushed up to the glass like a pillow but this scared me like crazy!


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 1, 2012)

So CUTE!!!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Laurie said:


> When I first brought brains home, I found him sleeping like this! Scared the heck out of me!!
> 
> Tootsie roll
> 
> Tank doesn't sleep in the open



That's how my Tyrone sleeps sometimes too! With his behind up in the air and his tail sticking out, looks like a kickstand! 

He also uses his rock as a pillow... I am on a mission to catch him sleeping now!


----------



## jeninak907 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is my female RT Lilly sleeping. So cute!


----------



## AndreaRosie (Sep 2, 2012)

My favorite is when you accidentally wake the up and they give you the "uhh I'm sleeping here!" look


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 2, 2012)

This is how Chunk sleeps his older brother ( by a day lol) usually sleeps under the hay pile


----------



## LunaLupus (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to wonder if the young ones don't end up sleeping in funny spots because they are babies, and like human babies they just keep going until they fall over asleep. Thanks for sharing all the cute pics everyone!


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone of these made me laugh! I like the spiderman one where it's crawled a long the back wall and gone to sleep


----------



## Mjdeisher (Sep 2, 2012)

LunaLupus said:


> I have to wonder if the young ones don't end up sleeping in funny spots because they are babies, and like human babies they just keep going until they fall over asleep. Thanks for sharing all the cute pics everyone!



My baby will pass out anywhere. That's what I attribute his positions to. When he actually wants to go curl up and sleep, he will burrow, but half the time he just stops running around and is like "hmm, I'm kinda tired, I think I'll take a.....zZzZzZzZz"


----------



## Masin (Sep 2, 2012)

Our girl will sleep with her head and limbs out too. She likes to have one leg up and the other back, like a split haha. When she first started sleeping this way I thought she died! Sometimes she has both legs back and up too. This is all only when she's sunning. 




Here's a shot of her split 


Omg these are hilarious!



Laurie said:


> When I first brought brains home, I found him sleeping like this! Scared the heck out of me!!
> 
> Tootsie roll
> 
> Tank doesn't sleep in the open



Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## smarch (Sep 2, 2012)

I've come to notice that Franklin always sleeping in a new position, so I'll gift you all with pictures that are good and unique  he half burrows his face so he can be comfy


----------



## smarch (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a good one! Sometimes I don't know WHAT he's thinking! And yes he is sleeping! He so silly! Anyone had their babies do this?


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine really like to spread out their limbs when it's really warm and snug.


----------



## smarch (Sep 29, 2012)

Not so much random like the others but its just so cute how he snuggled up and slept on me (needless to say a twitchy chest didn't make for a long nap)

<3 awww


----------



## smarch (Dec 9, 2012)

I think he just ate until he fell asleep face first in his food... Tortoises! Gotta love them


----------



## cherylim (Dec 10, 2012)

An old favourite of Emrys sleeping:







Nowadays, he tends to prefer to sleep stretched out with his head resting on a rock. It looks so uncomfortable, but he seems really happy when he's sleeping like that. I did try and provider softer alternatives for a while, but the rock always wins.


----------

